# Tom Danielson conspiracy...



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

...So what's the mystery behind Tommy D's illness. No reports anywhere on it, Slipstream's web site only said that he was flying home for more testing. Did he fail a drug test? Will he race again this year. Was he saving himself for the Mt. Evans:confused hill climb. Will the world ever know???????


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

He seems to fall ill rather easily. Im not suggesting anything. just noting that he's got a weak immune system, apparently.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Lack of dope makes hard training harder


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

The note on Slipstream's site (it's in the comments) sure seemed pretty terse to me. I think the honeymoon is over for Tommy D.


----------



## VoodooCadillac (Jun 15, 2008)

*Comments?*

I'm sorry guys - I can't find the "comment" on the Slipstream site. Can anyone verify?

On a side note, in the last article Danielson penned on the Slipstream site (something about training in Spain on awesome roads, everything is great, blah, blah, blah) he mentions twice his girlfriend "Stephanie." Now............I thought Danielson was married to noted Durango mountain bike Kristen Johnson?????


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Lance was quoted (in the upcoming issue of procycling magazine, reprinted in part in cyclingnews.com yesterday) in apparent reference to Danielson: "As far as the Americans go, I'd say we're at least a couple of years away. Those riders referred to as the Great White Hopes haven't really panned out. That's not a criticism of them, it's just that European cycling is just very different than the Tour of Georgia or Redlands or a VO2 test in the lab."


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

He left Kristen last winter.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

VoodooCadillac said:


> I'm sorry guys - I can't find the "comment" on the Slipstream site. Can anyone verify?
> 
> On a side note, in the last article Danielson penned on the Slipstream site (something about training in Spain on awesome roads, everything is great, blah, blah, blah) he mentions twice his girlfriend "Stephanie." Now............I thought Danielson was married to noted Durango mountain bike Kristen Johnson?????



If you look back through the race reports for the GP whatever in Portugal on the stage he DNF you'll see the admin response, or lack of...


----------



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

I read that one too and that is such a burn!


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

coop said:


> ...So what's the mystery behind Tommy D's illness. No reports anywhere on it, Slipstream's web site only said that he was flying home for more testing. Did he fail a drug test? Will he race again this year. Was he saving himself for the Mt. Evans:confused hill climb. Will the world ever know???????


He had back problems this year too?

http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2008/may08/catalunya08/

American Tom Danielson is returning to the peloton after having back problems. He has been racing himself back into shape with his Slipstream team in the Four Days of Dunkirk, and is motivated to show his form on the familiar roads of his adopted home country.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

TdG crash IIRC


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Now I am really confused. Tommy D's site says....
http://www.tomdanielson.com/pages/08/june08_check_in.html
But Slipstream's site says he's back in the States.
Things that make you go hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

You can only crash so many times before it catches up with you, especially as a skinny climber. Seems like his biggest problem was he was moved up to the show before his pack skills matched his promised ability. He may be better off on a domestic team.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

This is Tom's 6th year as a PRO on the road, preceded by 3 years as a pro MTN biker. You would think that by now he would know how to ride a bike.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

bigpinkt said:


> This is Tom's 6th year as a PRO on the road, preceded by 3 years as a pro MTN biker. You would think that by now he would know how to ride a bike.


Riding a bike and being able to negotiate a Euro Pro Peleton on the crazy small road furniture strewn courses are two different things. Plus he has never really run a full season or had a solid plan for what he was there for. I think's he's better off a big fish on a small US pro squad pond.


----------



## traumabill (Sep 16, 2007)

TD's back problems were from the Vuelta crash, just not diagnosed properly due to the major issues with his shoulder...Pretty sure Slipstream's site referred to him going home, which may have meant Spain instead of the US or he flew back and then back to Spain...who knows...

If in fact he's still slotted for the tour, this may be make or break for him, with the emergence of Maaskant and others on the team as well as JV's search for a 'big' GC guy..


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

Mystery sorta solved. I was also confused when "Garmin's":thumbsup: site said he was flying home for more testing for his latest illness. Indeed he is in Spain and training for the Route de Sud. Lets be honest, if he wants to race the TDF, he has to perform well in this race. If not, there is no way JV will include him. Routing for the guy is like routing for the Cubs, or any Cleveland team:mad2:


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

Coolhand said:


> Riding a bike and being able to negotiate a Euro Pro Peleton on the crazy small road furniture strewn courses are two different things. Plus he has never really run a full season or had a solid plan for what he was there for. I think's he's better off a big fish on a small US pro squad pond.


I agree, he should concentrate on winning hill climbs in the US. 

Tom has seldom had to race those narrow races in Belgium/Netherlands, focused instead on the climbing races in France and Spain, not nearly so technical. He has cracked plenty of times in those as well, more mental then physical. 

There are some stages of the Tour this year that are perfect for him, he just has to make it past the first 10 days. If the GC is already settled look for him to get into a escape on one of the stages with an early climb. Even if he is a wuss I will still be yelling at my TV if he makes it into a good break.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

But the Cubs are kicking ass this year...


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

I just heard that Tom is not on the Tour Team, or course things could change but it does not look like it will happen for him this year.


----------

